# Enclosures Inspired by the legend "ROBC"



## ArachnoAddic808

Yo, so i built three 5 gallon enclosures for my tarantulas
.
.
What i would like to know is "WHICH OF THESE ENCLOSURES BEST SUITS WHICH TARANTULA?" according to your personal opinion and experience.

I have two tarantulas that need placing,

Female P. Irminia

Male P. Regalis

For the 3rd enclosure and don't have a T, so you pick and recomend the T for me to place in it.



Here are the Tanks.
-If you want a better look at them Here is the link-
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?221113-Encloser-Pix-Edge



So it should go like this

-P. irminia - Tank A
-P. Regalis - Tank C
-P. Metallica Tank B (But try and pick something affordable plz Just an example)

Thx For you HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry for the Phone quality Photos

P.S. here's the inhabitant ready for a new home...also phone quality


----------



## BrettG

Do me and others a favor and ditch the yellow text. There is no way to read that.......That said,they all are arboreal setups,so stop thinking about it and toss a spider in there.It is not like one is more suited to one sp. vs another..........


----------



## DansDragons

nice setups, i'd say either of the 3 enclosures would be fine for any of them.

BTW, that regalis is female


----------



## grayzone

+1 lol... that yellow is next to impossible to read imo as well... nice tanks btw

---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 04:36 PM ----------




DansDragons said:


> BTW, that regalis is female


  how can you tell that P. regalis is a female? that white dorsal stripe doesn't mean for sure female


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

BrettG said:


> Do me and others a favor and ditch the yellow text. There is no way to read that..........


 go rainforest and you will haha


DansDragons said:


> nice setups, i'd say either of the 3 enclosures would be fine for any of them.
> 
> BTW, that regalis is female


 thx man and I wish he was but I sexed him from a molt. He's bout 4 inches and does a lot of tapping


----------



## DansDragons

ArachnoAddic808 said:


> go rainforest and you will haha
> thx man and I wish he was but I sexed him from a molt. He's bout 4 inches and does a lot of tapping


have any ventral pics? if that is a male..he's confused.


----------



## Crysta

legend robc? hehe

nice enlosures. I think anything a decent size and arboreal would love them. Try and get something that won't kill your plants though  
Pokies, P. pulcher.. P. reduncus... mm lots

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrettG

Yea,that regalis HAS to be a female..The male's dorsal does not fade to white like yours has....And if it was "tapping" it would be a mature male,which that is definitely not.And that yellow text is still there despite my setting being on "rainforest",which they always are.It made my brain hurt trying to read it.....


----------



## BCscorp

It's entirely possible the P. regalis is female even if it taps...females do it too.


----------



## xhexdx

The regalis is female.

Robc is not a legend.

Enclosures look good though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hornets inverts

apart from different plants and different shapped driftwood those 3 enclosures are all the same so if a t suits one it will suit all 3. BTW, i love that P. irminia, gordeous spider


----------



## Kungfujoe

nice work man.


----------



## Philth

ArachnoAddic808 said:


> legend "ROBC"


:barf:

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RobM

i like the set ups. I need to set up 4 myself nice work


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

For real man robc has done a lot to influence people in overall tarantula knowledge. Cmon man u serios. The guy is awesome. He done alot to spread what he knows and and help other tarantula enthusiasts. He's a great teacher. For the tarantula hobby he is a legend. And he not a prick like half the poeple on here. Nuff said.


----------



## xhexdx

ArachnoAddic808 said:


> For real man robc has done a lot to influence people in overall tarantula knowledge. Cmon man u serios. The guy is awesome. He done alot to spread *what he knows* and and help other tarantula enthusiasts. He's a great teacher. For the tarantula hobby he is a legend. And he not a prick like half the poeple on here. Nuff said.


What he 'knows' is how to make enclosures.

That's it.

Zero actual tarantula knowledge.



Oh, and regarding being a prick...try to correct him and see how much of one he can be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

Haterz! Lol


----------



## xhexdx

Not hating.  Just being honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bravesvikings20

xhexdx said:


> What he 'knows' is how to make enclosures.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Zero actual tarantula knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and regarding being a prick...try to correct him and see how much of one he can be.


He does have to have some actual tarantula "knowledge" to be doing what he is doing. 

Now regarding being a tarantula "legend", I dont think so, he gets many people into the hobby through youtube, and he is a youtube legend, but many people have done way more then he has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

Lol well that sucks.

Anyways heres a ventral picture don't know if its good enough to sex but male or female


----------



## xhexdx

Female      .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

Female,. No one is being a prick,but it really sucks when someone posts and then does not listen to what is being said to them.


----------



## Philth

The P regalis is a female , any "prick" with non-"legendary" status could of told you that with the first pic.

later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

Wow thats nuts, im gonna half to look closer next time she molts to see if i can find her spermathecae. Must be blind. lol. Thx alot guys.

---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 10:26 PM ----------

And the prick part wasn't talking bout anyone that posted recently just my experience surfing the boards of how people come off to the greenhorns.


----------



## xhexdx

I think the thing about some of the older members (myself included, even though I've only been around here for 4 years) is we get irritated when we see repeat threads being posted on a daily basis.  I mean, just take a little bit of time to do some research and read the stickies...most of the questions people ask are answered just by looking around and reading a little bit.

Just my two cents.


----------



## BrettG

ArachnoAddic808 said:


> Wow thats nuts, im gonna half to look closer next time she molts to see if i can find her spermathecae. Must be blind. lol. Thx alot guys.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 10:26 PM ----------
> 
> And the prick part wasn't talking bout anyone that posted recently just my experience surfing the boards of how people come off to the greenhorns.


Listen to the people that come off "like jerks" and you will learn quite a bit.Congrats on the female......


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

bravesvikings20 said:


> He does have to have some actual tarantula "knowledge" to be doing what he is doing.


Pretty damn good at breeding too.




bravesvikings20 said:


> but many people have done way more then he has.


Agreed!

---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 10:40 PM ----------



xhexdx said:


> I think the thing about some of the older members (myself included, even though I've only been around here for 4 years) is we get irritated when we see repeat threads being posted on a daily basis.  I mean, just take a little bit of time to do some research and read the stickies...most of the questions people ask are answered just by looking around and reading a little bit.
> 
> Just my two cents.




True but now a days when i search for something all i get is a bunch of threads with people complaining and telling someone to go search it instead of finding any real information. Its hard and time consuming to find the thread that actually has the info your looking for. I respect you view and yeah i agree you should definently try the search first, thats what its there for. Its help me quite alot. Obviously not to much on sexing my P. regalis tho haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth

ArachnoAddic808 said:


> Wow thats nuts, im gonna half to look closer next time she molts to see if i can find her spermathecae. Must be blind. lol. Thx alot guys.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-11-2011 at 10:26 PM ----------
> 
> And the prick part wasn't talking bout anyone that posted recently just my experience surfing the boards of how people come off to the greenhorns.


_Poecilotheria_ spermathecae are pretty small compared to other genera (ex.._Brachypelma_, _Pamphobeteus_, ect...) and can easily be over looked to an inexperienced eye.  

My beef was, if you knew a legend, why would you ask the pricks here?:?  No biggie I guess.

later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe

Aren't these threads here to help people, me included since I'm a noob here..


----------



## tarantulagirl10

Great job on the enclosures. Beautiful P irminia


----------



## Warren Bautista

Nice enclosures.

Also robc is such a bawse. Don't hate, guys.



Warren Bautista said:


> Eh, it's not stupid, but I wouldn't go straight to robc for any help I need for tarantulas.... Remember that video of him unpacking a MM P. metallica?

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Josh Craig

I think it's a female also but a solid white dorsal stripe doesn't mean it's a female. The tarantula in this Lucy is now a MM.


----------



## Josh Craig

Pict* lol  Iphone corrections.


----------



## Leviticus

Those enclosures look really good. To be honest I only clicked on this thread because I wanted to read the aftermath of posts that came from your title!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArachnidSentinl

Nice enclosures. They look good with that lighting.



Leviticus said:


> To be honest I only clicked on this thread because I wanted to read the aftermath of posts that came from your title!


Exactly what I did, haha.


----------



## pavel

Ignoring all the bickering .... nice tanks.  I would agree with the others that the tanks are so similar there is no need to beat yourself up trying do decide what would go best where with regards to living contently.  

Now if instead you were were thinking in terms of looks based on T coloration, that too is a very subjective thing and might depend upon what the third T winds up being.  And even then it won't be a big deal.  Since you have 3 separate tanks there, you can always shuffle them around later to get the look you want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mtyrrell

why is it everytime robc is mentioned you people have to jump on him the guy is just trying to help people out and share his GREAT knowledge of t's to say he knows nothing is just pathetic he clearly does im not saying hes perfect and nows everything alot of u guys maywell have more knowledge than him but i know who i would ask if i needed to the nice friendly guy who dosent always have a pop at people. i think some of you are just jealouse of him cos he's so well known and liked the guys done so much for the hobby ive personally learned so much from his videos as have untold amounts of people dont be a hater just cos hes more popular than you get over it let the guy carry on with his good work learn some social skills sort out that attitude problem then mayby oneday you'll be a LEGEND

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Leviticus

mtyrrell said:


> why is it everytime robc is mentioned you people have to jump on him the guy is just trying to help people out and share his GREAT knowledge of t's to say he knows nothing is just pathetic he clearly does im not saying hes perfect and nows everything alot of u guys maywell have more knowledge than him but i know who i would ask if i needed to the nice friendly guy who dosent always have a pop at people. i think some of you are just jealouse of him cos he's so well known and liked the guys done so much for the hobby ive personally learned so much from his videos as have untold amounts of people dont be a hater just cos hes more popular than you get over it let the guy carry on with his good work learn some social skills sort out that attitude problem then mayby oneday you'll be a LEGEND


I understand that many people have issues with Rob and thats fine, he is human and nobody is perfect. However he has brought many people into the hobby using the youtube medium and posting many videos on tarantulas. No matter your personal differences with Rob it would be absolutely ignorant to say that he has not contributed to this hobby in a way that many others have not.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

mtyrrell said:


> i think some of you are just jealouse of him cos he's so well known and liked the guys done so much for the hobby ive personally learned so much from his videos as have untold amounts of people dont be a hater just cos hes more popular than you get over it let the guy carry on with his good work learn some social skills sort out that attitude problem then mayby oneday you'll be a LEGEND


Agreed! Better to be an influential teacher than known as the face of the search police. lmao. #Real talk.


On another note thx guys for all you compliments and comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Warren Bautista

mtyrrell said:


> why is it everytime robc is mentioned you people have to jump on him the guy is just trying to help people out and share his GREAT knowledge of t's to say he knows nothing is just pathetic he clearly does im not saying hes perfect and nows everything alot of u guys maywell have more knowledge than him but i know who i would ask if i needed to the nice friendly guy who dosent always have a pop at people. i think some of you are just jealouse of him cos he's so well known and liked the guys done so much for the hobby ive personally learned so much from his videos as have untold amounts of people dont be a hater just cos hes more popular than you get over it let the guy carry on with his good work learn some social skills sort out that attitude problem then mayby oneday you'll be a LEGEND



lrn2grammar

Until then, I will regard your post as rubbish.

Have a nice day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

So i went ahead and stuck my irminia in the first one (A) and my regalis in the last on (C)

and looks like it worked out pretty good, they seem to be enjoying their new homes   posting pics

P.irminia



.
.
.
P.regalis



.
P.regalis ventral shot


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

Still need a T to house in here ideas plz!!!


----------



## xhexdx

> Agreed! Better to be an influential teacher than known as the face of the search police. lmao. #Real talk.


You may wish to do some research.

Also, consider who you're talking to.  Believe me, I have plenty of examples that support my argument that he is a poor role model.

Back on topic, maybe?


----------



## catfishrod69

S. calceatum, Lampropelma sp. borneo black, P. cambridgei, any pokie you dont have...


----------



## synyster

ArachnoAddic808 said:


> Still need a T to house in here ideas plz!!!


G. rosea




Warren Bautista said:


> lrn2grammar


ROFL


----------



## mtyrrell

Warren Bautista said:


> lrn2grammar
> 
> Until then, I will regard your post as rubbish.
> 
> Have a nice day.


 typical got nothing to say to that so you pick on my grammar nice 1 m8


----------



## jayefbe

mtyrrell said:


> typical got nothing to say to that so you pick on my grammar nice 1 m8


He had nothing to say because your post was illegible. 

Also, +1 to RobC NOT being a legend.

Recommendation for the OP - how about an arboreal?


----------



## DansDragons

the mob mentality is THICK around here, wowie.

it's cute how all the bottom feeders try to fit in though, awe. :sarcasm:


----------



## Formerphobe

Nice set ups!
Any arboreal would go nicely in the third unit, take your pick.
I think RobC is a legend, too... as are many others who post here and elsewhere.
(_Definition of legend - A traditional historical tale (or collection of related tales) popularly regarded as true but usually containing a mixture of fact and fiction._)

:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mtyrrell

jayefbe said:


> He had nothing to say because your post was illegible.
> 
> Also, +1 to RobC NOT being a legend.
> 
> Recommendation for the OP - how about an arboreal?


 no more like everything i said hit home and he didn't like that whats the saying ....the truth hurts as for my grammar im pretty sure u can all read what im saying so just stop being petty and learn to come up with a valid argument robc is a legend so why dont you all just get over the fact that he is well more known than you stop getting jealouse that he is more of a success than you then maybe his name can be mentioned without people critisising him


----------



## synyster

mtyrrell said:


> robc is a legend so why dont you all just get over the fact that he is well more known than you stop getting jealouse that he is more of a success than you


Your grammar does suck. Sorry.

And are you referring to him being more successful at being famous on youtube, or at keeping and breeding Tarantula's?


----------



## xhexdx

synyster said:


> Your grammar does suck. Sorry.
> 
> And are you referring to him being more successful at being famous on youtube, or at keeping and breeding Tarantula's?


The word 'tarantulas' shouldn't have an apostrophe, FYI.  It also shouldn't be capitalized.

mtyrrell, your grammar and spelling is so absolutely awful that I can't even bother to read the entirety of your posts.  I gather by how others have replied to you, though, that you really don't seem to have a solid grasp on the topic at hand.


----------



## synyster

xhexdx said:


> The word 'tarantulas' shouldn't have an apostrophe, FYI.  It also shouldn't be capitalized.


Thanks. Considering that english isn't my usual language, I do make mistakes.


----------



## Leviticus

xhexdx said:


> The word 'tarantulas' shouldn't have an apostrophe, FYI.  It also shouldn't be capitalized.
> 
> mtyrrell, your grammar and spelling is so absolutely awful that I can't even bother to read the entirety of your posts.  I gather by how others have replied to you, though, that you really don't seem to have a solid grasp on the topic at hand.


Joe, 

You should have capitalized the username Mytyrrell due to the fact that you began a sentence.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xhexdx

I believe it would still have been improper since the username was not capitalized.

Perhaps the best option would have been for me not to use it to begin the sentence in the first place, since capitalizing it (as you did) was also incorrect.


----------



## mtyrrell

xhexdx said:


> The word 'tarantulas' shouldn't have an apostrophe, FYI.  It also shouldn't be capitalized.
> 
> mtyrrell, your grammar and spelling is so absolutely awful that I can't even bother to read the entirety of your posts.  I gather by how others have replied to you, though, that you really don't seem to have a solid grasp on the topic at hand.


 look m8 cant help it if im dislexic im fed up of trying to type proply 4 u guys so here is what i really write like get used 2 it man its the future my whole gereration type like this short hand sms style man get over urself u blatantly no what im sayin so dont pretend u aint readin it u aint foolin no1 just aint got <oop:> 2 say as for robc i mean that guy is the face of the hobby who r u ppl bdw neva heard of u 1 thing tho fam dont get jels now thats bad gramma 4 ya so sit there pretend u aint readin cos u got nuffin 2 say im dun wiv u prim nd proper ppl BIG UP ROBC TRUE LEGEND  XHEXDX WHO R YA

---------- Post added 11-13-2011 at 09:48 PM ----------

And op how about a h.mac lovely lil arboreal

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## synyster

mtyrrell said:


> man its the future my whole gereration type like this


You just made me understand why I have so much trouble finding young employees to hire. I'm starting to believe the world _will_ start falling apart in 2012 now.



mtyrrell said:


> robc i mean that guy is the face of the hobby


You have alot of homework to do...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mtyrrell

synyster said:


> You just made me understand why I have so much trouble finding young employees to hire. I'm starting to believe the world _will_ start falling apart in 2012 now.
> 
> 
> im not denying my generation is messed up BUT just remember ur the adults who made us what we are today
> 
> 
> 
> You have alot of homework to do...


 maybe but i know enough to be able to tell you that robc is a good guy and that he dont deserve to be shot down everytime his name is mentioned


----------



## xhexdx

His name wasn't just mentioned, he was referred to as a legend.

Big difference, m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell

mtyrrell said:


> maybe but i know enough to be able to tell you that robc is a good guy and that he dont deserve to be shot down everytime his name is mentioned


Being a "good guy" and being a "Legend" are two completely different things though. 

The good guy thing, I have seen things that have given me my opinion on that...which I will keep to myself.

A legend, he is not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## synyster

I'm not shooting him down. But seriously, do a search on some threads he posted that got derailed and see how he reacts facing that. You will probably have a completely different vision of the guy afterwards. 

It's not because your famous on youtube that you know everything about what your doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

Lmao wow look what I started! Hehe 

Yes I get it Robc is no Muhamed Ali but in the tarantula community you are a legend. These guys that r bashing on u, I've never heard of em or do they seem like they will leave an impact on the tarantula community outside these boards. Now if some one like Stan schults, platnick or Reginald pocock start bashing I can't defend u even tho pococks been dead for like 60 years. None the less your still the man robc! 

Besides the whole legend thing wasn't meant literally more like what do call it? U know how like when they call a movie epic



mtyrrell said:


> no more like everything i said hit home and he didn't like that whats the saying ....the truth hurts as for my grammar im pretty sure u can all read what im saying so just stop being petty and learn to come up with a valid argument robc is a legend so why dont you all just get over the fact that he is well more known than you stop getting jealouse that he is more of a success than you then maybe his name can be mentioned without people critisising him


Your spelling is bad man none the less still readable u would have to b an idiot not to b able to read it. Cmon tlel me taht tihs is unrdaealbe and u cnat unrdesatnd tihs.  
For real this is the new age and I do majority of my writing over the phone. Time 2 adapt. check urself. It's what we do as humans smh...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hassman789

mtyrrell said:


> get used 2 it man its the future my whole gereration type like this short hand sms style


How old are you? Your generation types like that? Give me a break, I'm 14 I type like a normal person. At least use periods and commas. "It's the future," we should be moving foward, not back to cave writing right? Your post honestly embarrassed me.

Ok I feel bad for going against the topic of the thread, But WOW. Those are awesome setups though, I really like the moss, did you find the wood with moss already on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mtyrrell

ive read enough of his posts to no he aint no angel but lets face it who is as for him not being a legend well he is in my eyes the op's nd a hell of alot of ppl 
a legend is someone you respect a good influence robc is a legend to alot of us in this hobby so who are you to tell us overwise hes a legend asong as ppl think so mayby not urs but he is to us

---------- Post added 11-13-2011 at 11:03 PM ----------




hassman789 said:


> How old are you? Your generation types like that? Give me a break, I'm 14 I type like a normal person. At least use periods and commas. "It's the future," we should be moving foward, not back to cave writing right? Your post honestly embarrested me.
> 
> Ok I feel bad for going against the topic of the thread, But WOW. Those are awesome setups though, I really like the moss, did you find the wood with moss already on it?


   mayby not all of us guess there are some well educated teens out there but the vast majority all comes down to sms msn fb nd twitter you get used to writin short hand


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

hassman789 said:


> How old are you? Your generation types like that? Give me a break, I'm 14 I type like a normal person. At least use periods and commas. "It's the future," we should be moving foward, not back to cave writing right? Your post honestly embarrassed me.


Yeah most of this generation do type sms style. Not as bad as he does with the bad spelling and run on sentences. Don't look at it as moving backwords its more like a second language, an internet language  

As far as not moving forward, the dude who started bashing on his grammar in the first place, instead of just moving on with the conversation because he couldn't find a legit argument and didn't agree with his comment (because he's down with the robc), thats the kinda attitude that ain't gonna get u ne where in life. haha



hassman789 said:


> Ok I feel bad for going against the topic of the thread, But WOW. Those are awesome setups though, I really like the moss, did you find the wood with moss already on it?


Totally cool man, me and my friends are having a blast with this today. Nothing else to do, funner than facebook!!lol 

And thanks man i put alot hard work into them. Most of the moss is hotglued but yeah some pieces do have actual moss on them. Can't believe i found them this being AZ and all.


----------



## synyster

ArachnoAddic808 said:


> Yes I get it Robc is no Muhamed Ali but in the tarantula community you are a legend. These guys that r bashing on u never heard of em or seem like they will leave an impact on the tarantula community outside these boards. Now if some one like Stan schults, platnick or Reginald pocock start bashing I can't defend u even tho pococks been dead for like 60 years. None the less your still the man robc!


Ok, so it seem's like you need some clarification. They way you have presented robc is in a "god" way. You are saying that he contributed to community that much? Now your pulling up big names that actually _did_ contribute to the community?

So apart from being a star on a free video posting site, by posting up countless threads of tarantula feedings, what _has_ he done to _contribute_? Most people who actually had an impact in the advancement of the hobby remain facless to you. I think of Martin Gamache, Michael Scheller, people that are alive and introducing new available species. People who go out in the field and research what we keep and would love to keep in the future. There are countless names out there, and just ask each and every one of them if they have a youtube account or take their notes in SMS language...

So, the way I'm seeing it, all I have to do is post 2000 videos of me feeding T's, building enclosures, receiving boxes and occasionally pulling a sac and I'll be a legend too? The fact is, most of us aren't searching fame by being in the hobby. And another fact is we have a life and can't post 2000 videos on the net. We're too busy having a job, paying our bills, keeping our real social life up to date and _raising our kids_. Now where is the time to post that many videos now?

Yes, raising our kids so they don't become part of _your_ generation, seeing that you have so clearly identified yourself to it. We're looking for evolution, not a headache when browsing your _curriculum vitae_ which I would be curious to see.

Good for you if he's your mentor, you seem to speak the same language as him anyways. I'll give you a couple of years now to think about this, if your still around by that time.

So you made some nice enclosures by the way, and I'm glad your happy with them. Put an Avic in and be proud. Don't forget to post your feeding videos

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

synyster said:


> Ok, so it seem's like you need some clarification. They way you have presented robc is in a "god" way. You are saying that he contributed to community that much? Now your pulling up big names that actually _did_ contribute to the community?
> 
> So apart from being a star on a free video posting site, by posting up countless threads of tarantula feedings, what _has_ he done to _contribute_? Most people who actually had an impact in the advancement of the hobby remain facless to you. I think of Martin Gamache, Michael Scheller, people that are alive and introducing new available species. People who go out in the field and research what we keep and would love to keep in the future. There are countless names out there, and just ask each and every one of them if they have a youtube account or take their notes in SMS language...
> 
> So, the way I'm seeing it, all I have to do is post 2000 videos of me feeding T's, building enclosures, receiving boxes and occasionally pulling a sac and I'll be a legend too? The fact is, most of us aren't searching fame by being in the hobby. And another fact is we have a life and can't post 2000 videos on the net. We're too busy having a job, paying our bills, keeping our real social life up to date and _raising our kids_. Now where is the time to post that many videos now?
> 
> Yes, raising our kids so they don't become part of _your_ generation, seeing that you have so clearly identified yourself to it. We're looking for evolution, not a headache when browsing your _curriculum vitae_ which I would be curious to see.
> 
> Good for you if he's your mentor, you seem to speak the same language as him anyways. I'll give you a couple of years now to think about this, if your still around by that time.
> 
> So you made some nice enclosures by the way, and I'm glad your happy with them. Put an Avic in and be proud. Don't forget to post your feeding videos


First he has contributed to the comunity alot, i can be an example a learn plenty of good things from him, yet to learn something from you other than you have a family and job.

And its not just posting vids of tarantulas why he's famous, lots people have vids on tarantulas, they're not getting mention. Its the videos here puts up, like how he does things, and diy videos, Sick taratula care, and how to love the wonderful tarantulas god put here. He puts up reviews of dealers, y cuz he wants to look out for this community. Things like that. The feeding vids are just for fun, and i enjoy watching them there cool. 

He made a youtube chanel about TARANTULAS for the TARANTULA COMMNUNITY! not about random youtube videos.

Robc doesn't have a job and a family too? He does yet he TAKES the time to make videos for us. Thus making him great and not you!

Im glad your paying so much attention to your family im sure they love you. And im sure you coulda asked them to help you make videos if you were spending all the time paying attention to them and your job, and social life. Cmon i have two jobs, school, over 300 friends, and i still have time to make a lil video here and there(not like robc videos are professional and rehearsed), take care of my T's and build them awesome Robc inspired enclosures. If you want to be as big as robc in the tarantula community make yourself, go outta you way for us and take the time till then quit talking trash.

As far as the new generation your kids are already part of it! like it or not. This is evolution, your to outdated that it gives you a headache, update and evolve bro.
Your kids will have a phone by the time there 14 and will be texting and understanding my sms language if not already. And if they don't because you wanna keep them from that they're gonna hate you because there gonna go to school with a thousand other kids who go cell phones and facebook.

Don't hate man learn to respect and teach. And someday ill like you like, i and a bunch of people like robc.

As far as me being around i plan on it maybe not on these forums forever, cuz you gotta move on sometimes, but as far as tarantulas go of course.


----------



## bravesvikings20

ArachnoAddic808 said:


> First he has contributed to the comunity alot, i can be an example a learn plenty of good things from him, yet to learn something from you other than you have a family and job.
> 
> And its not just posting vids of tarantulas why he's famous, lots people have vids on tarantulas, they're not getting mention. Its the videos here puts up, like how he does things, and diy videos, Sick taratula care, and how to love the wonderful tarantulas god put here. He puts up reviews of dealers, y cuz he wants to look out for this community. Things like that. The feeding vids are just for fun, and i enjoy watching them there cool.
> 
> He made a youtube chanel about TARANTULAS for the TARANTULA COMMNUNITY! not about random youtube videos.
> 
> Robc doesn't have a job and a family too? He does yet he TAKES the time to make videos for us. Thus making him great and not you!
> 
> Im glad your paying so much attention to your family im sure they love you. And im sure you coulda asked them to help you make videos if you were spending all the time paying attention to them and your job, and social life. Cmon i have two jobs, school, over 300 friends, and i still have time to make a lil video here and there(not like robc videos are professional and rehearsed), take care of my T's and build them awesome Robc inspired enclosures. If you want to be as big as robc in the tarantula community make yourself, go outta you way for us and take the time till then quit talking trash.
> 
> As far as the new generation your kids are already part of it! like it or not. This is evolution, your to outdated that it gives you a headache, update and evolve bro.
> Your kids will have a phone by the time there 14 and will be texting and understanding my sms language if not already. And if they don't because you wanna keep them from that they're gonna hate you because there gonna go to school with a thousand other kids who go cell phones and facebook.
> 
> Don't hate man learn to respect and teach. And someday ill like you like, i and a bunch of people like robc.
> 
> As far as me being around i plan on it maybe not on these forums forever, cuz you gotta move on sometimes, but as far as tarantulas go of course.


Please learn how to type properly....SMS style will NOT get you a good paying job in the real world.


----------



## mtyrrell

synyster said:


> Ok, so it seem's like you need some clarification. They way you have presented robc is in a "god" way. You are saying that he contributed to community that much? Now your pulling up big names that actually _did_ contribute to the community?
> 
> So apart from being a star on a free video posting site, by posting up countless threads of tarantula feedings, what _has_ he done to _contribute_? Most people who actually had an impact in the advancement of the hobby remain facless to you. I think of Martin Gamache, Michael Scheller, people that are alive and introducing new available species. People who go out in the field and research what we keep and would love to keep in the future. There are countless names out there, and just ask each and every one of them if they have a youtube account or take their notes in SMS language...
> 
> So, the way I'm seeing it, all I have to do is post 2000 videos of me feeding T's, building enclosures, receiving boxes and occasionally pulling a sac and I'll be a legend too? The fact is, most of us aren't searching fame by being in the hobby. And another fact is we have a life and can't post 2000 videos on the net. We're too busy having a job, paying our bills, keeping our real social life up to date and _raising our kids_. Now where is the time to post that many videos now?
> 
> Yes, raising our kids so they don't become part of _your_ generation, seeing that you have so clearly identified yourself to it. We're looking for evolution, not a headache when browsing your _curriculum vitae_ which I would be curious to see.
> 
> Good for you if he's your mentor, you seem to speak the same language as him anyways. I'll give you a couple of years now to think about this, if your still around by that time.
> 
> So you made some nice enclosures by the way, and I'm glad your happy with them. Put an Avic in and be proud. Don't forget to post your feeding videos


  these guys great as they r are old school probly didnt have things like youtube when they were growing up . i think its great that rob uses youtube to promote the hobby again its the future . its nice that he can relate with some of the younger people and get down with the modern times. as for these people out there in the field there more like reasearch scientists god bless them and keep up the good work but i didnt get into the hobby to learn all the scientific side of things. i did because i think t's are kool i love watching them feed i love looking at the pretty ones i love just the gereral t keeping experiance which is what i love about rob just an average guy sharing his resonably good knowlage of t's and all his fun experiances some of you have your legends i have mine. lets face it ur average hobbyist dosent want to hear about field reasearch and so on which is probly why you will find rob is so popular be it on youtube sharing his experiances that we can relate to


----------



## Hornets inverts

mtyrrell said:


> these guys great as they r are old school probly didnt have things like youtube when they were growing up . i think its great that rob uses youtube to promote the hobby again its the future . its nice that he can relate with some of the younger people and get down with the modern times. as for these people out there in the field there more like reasearch scientists god bless them and keep up the good work but i didnt get into the hobby to learn all the scientific side of things. i did because i think t's are kool i love watching them feed i love looking at the pretty ones i love just the gereral t keeping experiance which is what i love about rob just an average guy sharing his resonably good knowlage of t's and all his fun experiances some of you have your legends i have mine. lets face it ur average hobbyist dosent want to hear about field reasearch and so on which is probly why you will find rob is so popular be it on youtube sharing his experiances that we can relate to


Yes, your writing may be possible to read but your spelling, lack of grammar and poorly constructed sentences make it very difficult, even painful to read.


As for ROBC, i dont know him, i'm here mainly for the scorpion side of things but from what i've gathered by doing some research he seems to be a bit of a show pony. Thats not a bad thing, he may not be the most experienced or knowledgable keeper/breeder but he does draw people to the hobby which is for the most part a good thing. Downside is people like that do tend to get referred to as legends, kings, gods etc due to their prominent standing in the community and the ones who should really be the teachers get forgotten. Anyway i have totally forgotten where i was heading with this comment so i shall leave it here lol


----------



## Shell

ArachnoAddic808 said:


> First he has contributed to the comunity alot, i can be an example a learn plenty of good things from him, yet to learn something from you other than you have a family and job.
> 
> And its not just posting vids of tarantulas why he's famous, lots people have vids on tarantulas, they're not getting mention. Its the videos here puts up, like how he does things, and diy videos, Sick taratula care, and how to love the wonderful tarantulas god put here. He puts up reviews of dealers, y cuz he wants to look out for this community. Things like that. The feeding vids are just for fun, and i enjoy watching them there cool.
> 
> He made a youtube chanel about TARANTULAS for the TARANTULA COMMNUNITY! not about random youtube videos.
> 
> Robc doesn't have a job and a family too? He does yet he TAKES the time to make videos for us. Thus making him great and not you!
> 
> Im glad your paying so much attention to your family im sure they love you. And im sure you coulda asked them to help you make videos if you were spending all the time paying attention to them and your job, and social life. Cmon i have two jobs, school, over 300 friends, and i still have time to make a lil video here and there(not like robc videos are professional and rehearsed), take care of my T's and build them awesome Robc inspired enclosures. If you want to be as big as robc in the tarantula community make yourself, go outta you way for us and take the time till then quit talking trash.
> 
> As far as the new generation your kids are already part of it! like it or not. This is evolution, your to outdated that it gives you a headache, update and evolve bro.
> Your kids will have a phone by the time there 14 and will be texting and understanding my sms language if not already. And if they don't because you wanna keep them from that they're gonna hate you because there gonna go to school with a thousand other kids who go cell phones and facebook.
> 
> Don't hate man learn to respect and teach. And someday ill like you like, i and a bunch of people like robc.
> 
> As far as me being around i plan on it maybe not on these forums forever, cuz you gotta move on sometimes, but as far as tarantulas go of course.


Wow, you completely missed the entire point of synysters post.....


----------



## Anastasia

synyster said:


> <<So, the way I'm seeing it, all I have to do is post 2000 videos of me feeding T's, building enclosures, receiving boxes and occasionally pulling a sac and I'll be a legend too? The fact is, most of us aren't searching fame by being in the hobby. And another fact is we have a life and can't post 2000 videos on the net. We're too busy having a job, paying our bills, keeping our real social life up to date and _raising our kids_. Now where is the time to post that many videos now?>>..


Nah, just make video of tossing couple P. metallicas on the floor while unpacking, you 'll be almost The legend, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DansDragons

i don't get it...

 maybe if some of you let the unfounded hatred towards someone go..you'd all be much better people, i doubt it though!
..GOD FORBID a pokie comes running out of a shipping container and ends up on the floor...OH NO, THE SKY IS FALLING, THE SKY IS FALLING!

you all act so perfect, it's laughable, yet disgusting at the same time.


----------



## Kayv

Seems like there's been a lot of drama while I was gone.  Hope there was also a lot of progress made in the hobby.


----------



## bravesvikings20

DansDragons said:


> i don't get it...
> 
> maybe if some of you let the unfounded hatred towards someone go..you'd all be much better people, i doubt it though!
> ..GOD FORBID a pokie comes running out of a shipping container and ends up on the floor...OH NO, THE SKY IS FALLING, THE SKY IS FALLING!
> 
> you all act so perfect, it's laughable, yet disgusting at the same time.


Preach on man.


----------



## Anastasia

DansDragons said:


> i don't get it...
> 
> maybe if some of you let the unfounded hatred towards someone go..you'd all be much better people, i doubt it though!
> ..GOD FORBID a pokie comes running out of a shipping container and ends up on the floor...OH NO, THE SKY IS FALLING, THE SKY IS FALLING!
> 
> you all act so perfect, it's laughable, yet disgusting at the same time.


Dan,  

I have poecs running me over and jump on floors and walls, while I paid attention what is going on with them, not "blah blah blah" in to the camera, sending them flying through the room.
But sure its not a big deal at all especially if you 'the legend', it was pretty funny tho 

PS, Am2grammar my self, not by choice. I try my best to correct myself  is well is use simple spellcheck. How hard that can be.


----------



## John Apple

xhexdx said:


> The regalis is female.
> 
> Robc is not a legend.
> 
> Enclosures look good though.


ummmmm yeah in his own mind.....nice cages and like Joe said...it's a girl pokie


----------



## AbraxasComplex

This topic is amusing.

Either way, your enclosures are visually appealing, for now. Heavy webbers have a lovely habit of killing your plants. Pothos was a good choice since it withstands high levels of abuse. In order to keep it alive though you may have to remove the webbing off the leaves; this can sometimes be a daily chore. Hopefully you get a tarantula that remains within the bark pieces instead of encasing everything with a heavy layer of silk.

Another great plant that could work in future setups would be the various species of Hoya. Most do well in a variety of settings, including drier environments, as long as you supply them with enough light. They also tend to survive heavy webbing more than pothos. I used primarily Hoya in an A.avicularia social experiment and they didn't decimate the plant even with the constant hammock construction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leviticus

Hey Mack good to see ya! When you going to have your communals guide/self sustaining viv guide up and running?


----------



## xhexdx

Have you seen his vivaria presentation yet?


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Yes, he did at the Lower Mainland Arachnid Party I hosted. Which reminds me, I need to get those (few) photos up. [Edit: My bad, dyslexic moment, mistook Leviticus' name for LucasNorth. We tried taping a video of the presentation, but the battery died part way through on the camera. I will double check what my friend still has on his computer.]

As for the guide, it is a work in progress. I tend to get inconsistent waves of inspiration and work on it sporadically. This means it has very little done so far. I will be including various components like the topic I did on using Dwarf Tropical Woodlice. Perhaps I should release it bit by bit and then when it is finished combine it all into one large pdf that can be downloaded. It will not be completely like a scientific article/text book style, I throw in the facts and add my own personality and humor to it so it isn't an overly dry read. That may bother a few people, but will make it an easier read.


----------



## xhexdx

I'd definitely be interested to see the pictures as well as the guide(s).


----------



## SgtSparkles

I don't know if RobC is the best at keeping and breeding tarantulas or not. I don't know if he's a Legend or not. I know he inspired me to bite my lip and get into t's like i had wanted to since i was a kid. I know he's helped me with enclosure stuff. I know he hooked me up when i bought roaches from him. I know as far as legends go Stan Schultz is one. but that's as far as my knowledge goes on that subject. 

I DO know that i used to participate a skateboard forum. One day, after many successful years, said forum became filled with people who just wanted to argue and bicker and trash talk and flame and troll. An epic, 300 inspired, battle ensued between mods and the hordes of trouble makers. The flamed responses became so numerous that the search function became useless. The battle still rages and even though it is the largest skateboard forum in the entire world and one of my sponsors I don't ever log on. It has become a sad place. I like this forum. It's still very new to me. People seem genuinely excited. I don't want to seem like a jerk or a troll but please don't ruin it for me. I like to learn things. There is so much here to learn. My experience working with forums is quite in depth as i moderated an electronics forum. I skateboard for a boarding forum. And, I frequent tarantula forums. I don't feel like this post is out of line. Though i don't always understand the structure of this forum and it may be ill placed by public standards, I don't know.

Just my .02

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaimetsu

Ease off on the robc hate it's not like he calls himself a legend as far as i can tell.  I honestly find his feeding videos entertaining and his tutorials informative and helpful.  He seems to me like just another hobbiest, anyone can make videos of their spiders and setups and i think everyone should be encouraged to.  Obviously he isnt really a legend but he is a face on the hobby to alot of people due to exposure i guess,  like someone said a real legend would be out identifying new species or doing scientific research and what have you.  Robc also seems to me like someone who struggles with a learning disability, if i had to guess i'd say ADHD and dislexia. I've known plenty of people with both and they were great people, but you gotta cut them some slack in some areas.  Also based on some responses here it sounds like Robc has freaked out in immature ways in the past for being questioned or corrected in the past, that also sounds like a learning disability thing, although at his age i would hope he would have grown out of it by now.

Anyways those enclosures in the OP are beautiful, i'm currently working on a few like them right now and yes I'm using Robc's tutorials to help me out too.


----------



## kjm

Great looking tanks!!! I have always liked "ROBC" setup.


----------



## A7xConnor

"SMS language" evolution? Paha!


----------



## SgtSparkles

As much as i hate to agree with off topic arguments, I have to agree here. If you have SMS in any part of your resume, cover letter, or application i will throw it in the trash. How the hell do I even refer to SMS properly in a sentence? Let's just stop the hate and trash talking. I does us no good. I'm sorry but if your posts are in SMS or shorthand and you are upset over being bashed on about your grammar I am unable to see where you have any ground to stand on in that argument.


----------



## mitchrobot

best. thread. ever. 

anyways, nice cages, im sure whatever you put in there will be happy. are you having any mold problems? 
if i were to reccomend anything for the empty tank id say lampropelma violaceopes, or c.schioedtei....both are good size, and my two girls are usualy out in the open. that or a p.rufilata...theyre absolutely gigantic.


----------



## Transient

synyster said:


> You have alot of homework to do...


a lot*

Robc is a legend in that everyone seems to know who he is. By that definition, xhexdx, Synyster, Chris_Skeleton etc. are legends, too. Role models? Maybe, maybe not. But legends on AB, yes. People can do a lot of stupid things, but if they help at least a little to educate or get others interested, I think that's admirable (although it does not excuse idiocy). 

The enclosures are well-made and nice to look at, so I think in this case Robc has done something helpful. Though, am I the only one who thinks he has too many videos of him touching molting spiders?


----------



## RockinOutAmber

Talk about a bunch of drama lamas... holy cow! I never knew so many men could be so catty. 


On topic, OP your tanks are awesome. I hope to own a arboreal one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba

RockinOutAmber said:


> Talk about a bunch of drama lamas... holy cow! I never knew so many men could be so catty.
> 
> 
> On topic, OP your tanks are awesome. I hope to own a arboreal one day.


Wait just a minute. We don't like your type around here, and meow I'm all upset! I'm going to complain about it for the rest of this post and carry it on into other forums until my hatred for you burns out, I cry myself to sleep in a chair naked with a gallon of ice cream melting in my lap. 

On topic right meow: robc is a legend and If I was handling a T and he walked in I'd throw it on the ground to shake his hand.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Amoeba said:


> I'd throw it on the ground


WHEN ARE WE MAKING THE DUBSTEP OF THIS.

-Sean


----------



## Amoeba

ShadowBlade said:


> WHEN ARE WE MAKING THE DUBSTEP OF THIS.
> 
> -Sean


AS SOON AS POSSIBLE (I used CAPS instead of shift.)


----------



## Hobo

You know, most people who were kids between early 70s - 90s here in Canada may remember growing up watching "Mr. Dressup"

In the show, Mr. Dressup, and some puppets would sing songs, draw things, make plays, and wear costumes; It was a typical children show.

Now, when you were a kid, Mr. Dressup was awesome. 
He was a great artist! Try as you might to draw along with him, yours never looked even remotely good as his. No one could draw better than him.
Mr. Dressup could also write songs on the spot! And they rhymed and meant things! Amazing. Clearly this guy was some talent. He could probably make up any song on any topic whenever he wanted.
And you know what else? Mr. Dressup had a "tickle trunk" full of almost every costume imaginable. And if he didn't have it?
He'd pull out some construction paper, glue, paper cups, safety scissors and _*make one himself*_. You'd try, and you'd make a gluey, tapey mess.


Fast forward a few years and you're in elementary school. And hey, look at that, Mr. Dressup is on. You loved this guy as a kid. He was so talented and amazing, and could even draw a hor.. a horse?
But that doesn't look like a horse. Why are the legs so short? That's not very good. He's not that great of an artist, your friend could draw much better than that... And what's he doing now? Singing a song about horses!
But hey wait, he's only rhyming 'horse' with 'course' over and over, and it's sung to the tune of "Mary Had a Little Lamb". Well that's not very impressive... your classmate made a song about puppies that was much better than that, and it rhymed too!
And now he's dressed up as a horse. He's wearing a brown cup over his nose, and is clapping two black cups on the counter. He just looks silly. After feeling a bit sad that Mr. Dressup isn't as amazing as you thought he was, you suddenly realize it's a show _for children_. Children who can't draw very well yet, or make up rhymes, or have lived through a few halloweens. Aside from being famous, and good with kids, Mr. Dressup was just a _regular guy_ (as far as drawing, singing and dressing up) and isn't all that great at all those things after all. But hey, maybe he's part of the reason you're as good a drawer as you are now and why your friend is good at rhyming. Or not. But there's a good chance. He was on Public broadcasting, and everybody could see that even without cable.

So that's my story.

I just wanted to say that I think those enclosures look great.
If you asked me several years ago, I might have said they looked legendary!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Transient

Hobo said:


> Mr. Dressup had a "tickle trunk"


Is that code for the last thing children see before the police find them in a lake?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles

:laugh:HAHAHAHAHAHA that's what i thought about when reading it too


----------



## Bigboy

Crysta said:


> legend robc? hehe


I keep hearing this name pop up once every few months.  Who is this exactly?  He must be the least well known legend I've ever heard talk of.


----------



## Shrike

Bigboy said:


> I keep hearing this name pop up once every few months.  Who is this exactly?  He must be the least well known legend I've ever heard talk of.


He runs a fairly popular youtube channel.


----------



## DannyH

Can someone post the link tot he youtube video with the P. Metalica on the ground? I can't find it.

Also, I don't have any strong opinions one way or the other about RobC, but I find some of his videos interesting.

And to keep on topic, I really like the enclosures, and they do look a lot like Robs.


----------



## Transient

DannyH said:


> Can someone post the link tot he youtube video with the P. Metalica on the ground? I can't find it.
> 
> Also, I don't have any strong opinions one way or the other about RobC, but I find some of his videos interesting.
> 
> And to keep on topic, I really like the enclosures, and they do look a lot like Robs.


http://www.youtube.com/user/tarantulaguy1976#p/search/66/ZSrVdPpvXPI

This?


----------



## Introvertebrate

I'm all for Ts, but if I got that kind of shock, I'd throw the lid too.   I've read too much bad press about pokie bites.


----------



## Amoeba

Introvertebrate said:


> I'm all for Ts, but if I got that kind of shock, I'd throw the lid too.   I've read too much bad press about pokie bites.


I've heard a lot of bad press about pit bull bites too but you don't see me throwing them on the ground. Do some reading and you'll find pokies aren't the vicious monsters you think they are.


----------



## DannyH

Thanks so much! I can kind of understand his reaction. Like, he was expecting it to be under the padding, not on the lid. Still I'm happy it was okay,


----------



## curtisgiganteus

You can't compare pitbull press to pokie press, pitbulls are domesticated animals that can empithize with human beings. Tarantulas are nothing more than wild animals that have been introduced into the pet trade, the don't have the ability to empathize or recognize. Tarantulas act off basic instincts alone, dogs do not. Your pitbull vs pokie claim has no validity.

@ OP, your enclosures are gorgeous, im sure your tarantulas will love them.


----------



## Introvertebrate

Amoeba said:


> I've heard a lot of bad press about pit bull bites too but you don't see me throwing them on the ground. Do some reading and you'll find pokies aren't the vicious monsters you think they are.


You're telling me that you wouldn't have reacted the same way if you had pulled a lid off a container, and unexpectedly found a pokie clinging to it?


----------



## Armstrong5

Nice tanks man! Yeah man xhexdx really knows how to derail a thread real quick...and I agree with everything sparkles said man this is an awesome forum but its people like xhexdx that ruin it with all the negative talk and agruing over nothing. Its funny no matter what your looking for if you read enough threads in any section on this forum you will find xhexdx talking down to someone or telling them their thread has already been discussed. To xhexdx man you say your tired of reading the same threads well how about you quit responding because I'm tired of reading your arguements with everyone!!!!!!!!!! I like to read about tarantulas and things on topic to the thread I clicked on not your ridiculous arguements about if Robc is a legend. Robc has done alot for this hobby maybe over youtube but who really cares.....he might be a legend to the OP once again who cares. I personally like his videos and his tanks so whatever!


----------



## xhexdx

Introvertebrate said:


> You're telling me that you wouldn't have reacted the same way if you had pulled a lid off a container, and unexpectedly found a pokie clinging to it?


No, I wouldn't have.  I'd be giving the container my FULL attention, not flirting with the camera.  *Especially* with an expensive, old world species.



Armstrong5 said:


> Nice tanks man! Yeah man xhexdx really knows how to derail a thread real quick...and I agree with everything sparkles said man this is an awesome forum but its people like xhexdx that ruin it with all the negative talk and agruing over nothing. Its funny no matter what your looking for if you read enough threads in any section on this forum you will find xhexdx talking down to someone or telling them their thread has already been discussed. To xhexdx man you say your tired of reading the same threads well how about you quit responding because I'm tired of reading your arguements with everyone!!!!!!!!!! I like to read about tarantulas and things on topic to the thread I clicked on not your ridiculous arguements about if Robc is a legend. Robc has done alot for this hobby maybe over youtube but who really cares.....he might be a legend to the OP once again who cares. I personally like his videos and his tanks so whatever!


Trolling much?

Check this out:



Armstrong5 said:


> To xhexdx man you say your tired of reading the same threads well how about you quit responding because I'm tired of reading your arguements with everyone!!!!!!!!!!


I love this stuff.  Don't read my posts if you don't like them. 

Other than that, I really have nothing to say to you.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## John Apple

Wow....There is a very distinct and strong difference here armstrong....the difference is just this....very simple so follow along here,,,,ya still reading.... Joe [exhedx] really cares for the hobby and the wards of this hobby and he doew it without sensationalism... yeah he may get off the beaten track but from what I have seen over the years he has best the best of interests in mind......Robc....sensationalism...ya know that is what Stewart does in snl....ya know " see what I can do , look at me"....all the hobby needs is more getting bit by pokie videos
I also might add respect is an earned thing...Joe "might" not like me and I "might" not like him,,,,but there is respect there and he has mine.... 
so in retrospect are you gonna follow someone that sensationalises the hobby or someone that honestly cares.....
I also might add I have never been to any of the youtube crap because that is just what it is
oh yeah aaawwwwsssoommmee cages


----------



## Shell

Joe (xhexdx) knows his stuff, he has experience and as already said, he truly cares about the hobby. The thing with Joe is, he doesn't sugarcoat every post and use a bunch of smileys, he is honest and to the point. Many people understand his posting style and appreciate it, but some people, like you Armstrong, seem to want to overreact to everything he says and take it to mean that he is being a jerk. That is far from the truth.

Joe, like many of us, can't stand misinformation, and it needs to be corrected, which is often what he is trying to do when people get offended by him. Our hobby is full of it, and it's not good for a hobby that already gets a lot of "bad press."  He has the nerve to say what many of us want to but don't, but then gets flack for it. 

If you don't like his posts don't read them, but people really need to try to get where he is coming from, grow some thicker skin and stop overreacting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anonymity82

Hex sounds like a di$% and has vast knowledge on tarantulas & and Robc drops tarantulas but inspires people to become tarantula enthusiast. I think that covers it, yes? If only they could be built in to one educating, inspiring tarantula machine!


----------



## Transient

I don't understand why pointless things like this keep happening on this board. Is there really nothing better to do with your time? No one is going to want to take advice if it's sugar coated in bull. Yeah, I get that being asked the same things and seeing the same things is irritating. So ignore it. Let them find out for themselves because it's really making this an unpleasant place to visit.


----------



## Introvertebrate

I, for one, learned from the video.  When you're unpacking a T, you assume that it resides within the central 'air pocket' that was provided for it in the tissue.  However, it may have moved.  It could be anywhere inside the container.  That piece of information might save me a bite someday, or an injured T.


----------



## Anastasia

Introvertebrate said:


> I, for one, learned from the video.  When you're unpacking a T, you assume that it resides within the central 'air pocket' that was provided for it in the tissue.  However, it may have moved.  It could be anywhere inside the container.  That piece of information might save me a bite someday, or an injured T.


That is quite correct, I would add, never rip lid off the container while unpacking venomous animals with out picking in, you never know whats in the container and where is it.
Always pick in first it may be right on the lid  ...


----------



## Introvertebrate

Thanks Anastasia.  I just made a mental note of that.


----------



## bluefrogtat2

great tanks.interesting thread..lol
who cares?i have been a hobbyist since '84 not trying to achieve any "legend"status,i have people i respect and those i don't.
if it helps the hobby awesome,if it just creates arguments,i ignore it..
(Bryant Capiz is my "legend",very unsung hero,who without him our hobby wouldn't be close to where it is,although not many people knew or even know who he was?)
hex has never offended or caused me to doubt his knowledge,with others i can't say the same..(no fingers pointed..lol)
Andy


----------



## Amoeba

curtisgiganteus said:


> You can't compare pitbull press to pokie press, pitbulls are domesticated animals that can empithize with human beings. Tarantulas are nothing more than wild animals that have been introduced into the pet trade, the don't have the ability to empathize or recognize. Tarantulas act off basic instincts alone, dogs do not. Your pitbull vs pokie claim has no validity.


I'm inclined to disagree with you. My point was not that they are similar creatures but that they have both received bad press in the public eye, I'm sorry you took it this way.



Introvertebrate said:


> You're telling me that you wouldn't have reacted the same way if you had pulled a lid off a container, and unexpectedly found a pokie clinging to it?


The short answer is no. 

The long answer is that I wouldn't have been standing and talking when I knew I was dealing with *any* tarantula, especially one that I knew was as potent as a Poecilotheria. Also I'd rather take the bite than possibly kill something as expensive and "rare". 

:biggrin: and now I think I'm coming off as holier than thou, hopefully Rob and everyone who watched that video learned from it.


----------



## xhexdx

Introvertebrate said:


> I, for one, learned from the video.  When you're unpacking a T, you assume that it resides within the central 'air pocket' that was provided for it in the tissue.  However, it may have moved.  It could be anywhere inside the container.  That piece of information might save me a bite someday, or an injured T.


Actually, you assume they packed it with padding in between the spider and the lid.  Judging from that video, it looks as if there was nothing separating the spider from the lid.  If that is indeed the case, then I certainly wouldn't have credited the seller with a '100% positive' review, as this is a terrible packing method.


----------



## Jaymz Bedell

nope, I would not have. i would have not only inspected the package, giving it my full attention, i wouldnt have been playing it up for the camera. after 2 decades of working with spiders and other inverts i have come to expect that they dont always stay in their nice little hollow under layers of paper. ive had them arrive all over the container, and usually not in their cute little pocket. this is something you come to expect with experience. and experience is always earned. i've never once dropped a spider or any other animal for the reason of surprise. it pay to put all of your attention into the animal youre working with, period.

as for the "canned" use the search function response...a lot of the reason the more experienced stop posting is because its the same question over and over, already answered.

i also have to agree with those defending joe. he says whats on his mind, he doesnt sugar coat anything to make it more palatable for those on these boards with thin skin. this is an intenet forum with 1000s of members. not every single one of us is going to be a sugary sweet nurturing soul that thinks they need to help everyone else. i work with animals for a living. ive worked with animals in a professional manner for pretty much my entire life. the last thing i want to do when i get home from work is coddle someone when with a few clicks and key words they can learn in 5 minutes what its taken some of us the better part of our lifetime to experience. this is the internet, thick skin is required, as is listening to those with experience, as opposed to those with a whole lot of theoretical knowledge and very little actual experience.

take it as you will.

J


----------



## Anastasia

xhexdx said:


> Actually, you assume they packed it with padding in between the spider and the lid.  Judging from that video, it looks as if there was nothing separating the spider from the lid.  If that is indeed the case, then I certainly wouldn't have credited the seller with a '100% positive' review, as this is a terrible packing method.


Oh com on mister, it wasn't that terrible, definitely not is terrible as unpacking job, its a live animal not a rock, it does move and probably try to find an escape way out.
sometime when I pack animals to take them to the show for pick up, get to the show and they wiggle themselfs out the paper towel funnel and all happy with accomplishment sitting right on the top of it, 
that vid dont really get in to much of details of packing, just my opinion


----------



## goodoldneon

Shell said:


> Joe (xhexdx) knows his stuff, he has experience and as already said, he truly cares about the hobby. The thing with Joe is, he doesn't sugarcoat every post and use a bunch of smileys, he is honest and to the point. Many people understand his posting style and appreciate it, but some people, like you Armstrong, seem to want to overreact to everything he says and take it to mean that he is being a jerk. That is far from the truth.
> 
> Joe, like many of us, can't stand misinformation, and it needs to be corrected, which is often what he is trying to do when people get offended by him. Our hobby is full of it, and it's not good for a hobby that already gets a lot of "bad press."  He has the nerve to say what many of us want to but don't, but then gets flack for it.
> 
> If you don't like his posts don't read them, but people really need to try to get where he is coming from, grow some thicker skin and stop overreacting.


There are many ways to express honesty while also being direct that do not involve the use of sarcasm and/or mean-spirited comments. Based on my experience, being polite, considerate and respectful will not only ensure that others return the favor, but they also gain and/or retain more knowledge when they’re not being bludgeoned over the head with their own “idiocy.”

Not to beat a dead horse, but he’s entered many a topic to pointedly admonish a poster for not using the search function, while in others, he’ll enter to ask why a two year old thread is being resurrected. So, I’m left to ask, which is it, should we search every topic before posting - or – search for and add to preexisting ones? Because from where I’m standing, it would appear as though either action annoys him.

You can have all the knowledge in the world, but it’s useless unless you know how to share it. For examples, read a few of Comatose’s responses, not only are they informative, they’re also polite and respectful.


----------



## Shell

goodoldneon said:


> There are many ways to express honesty while also being direct that do not involve the use of sarcasm and/or mean-spirited comments. Based on my experience, being polite, considerate and respectful will not only ensure that others return the favor, but they also gain and/or retain more knowledge when they’re not being bludgeoned over the head with their own “idiocy.”
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse, but he’s entered many a topic to pointedly admonish a poster for not using the search function, while in others, he’ll enter to ask why a two year old thread is being resurrected. So, I’m left to ask, which is it, should we search every topic before posting - or – search for and add to preexisting ones? Because from where I’m standing, it would appear as though either action annoys him.
> 
> You can have all the knowledge in the world, but it’s useless unless you know how to share it. For examples, read a few of Comatose’s responses, not only are they informative, they’re also polite and respectful.


Here's the thing, because you missed my point and apparently felt the need to try to lecture me on this. 

Everybody has their own style of posting, Joe is straightforward, that's the way he is.  He has actually been a good real life friend of mine for a couple years....I'm saying this because I can tell you that he is not a jerk. He is honest and to the point and if some people choose to take that to mean that he is "bludgeoning them over the head with their own idiocy" then they really do need some thicker skin, because that isn't what he sets out to do. 

As I already said, many people here understand his style of posting and appreciate it, you apparently do not, but just because some people think he is being a jerk, doesn't mean he should change the way he posts. There have been times I have been as blunt and straight forward as Joe, and funny thing....I have recieved pm's thanking me for my honesty and help in regards to those posts. Some people have just become conditioned to assume that everything he says is meant in a nasty way when it's not. 

I stand by what I said, and you can argue with me all you like. Everybody has their own posting style, if you don't like it, don't read it. Some people really do need thicker skin and they need to stop assuming that they know exactly what someone they have never met, means by the way they type.


----------



## LucasNorth

I would like to point out that Robc didnt call himself a legend, the OP did. Flaming him based on something someone else said is not cool.
Mistakes are made, if he Rob himself said he was a legend or expert and made a mistake (like P. metallica) then it would be more understandable.
I dont see why we cant all get along, cool tanks OP. I wouldnt have a pet tarantula (yet at least) if it was not for Robc's feeding videos


----------



## xhexdx

If you would like me to point out instances where he said things that were blatant lies to make himself look good, I'd be happy to through PM.  Otherwise, I would suggest 'reading up' a bit more on the person you defend before defending them...


----------



## Arachnopets

*Admin Note:*

And we're done here ....

Debby

Reactions: Like 4


----------

